# Part Time Jobs



## nirmala shahani (Aug 11, 2009)

UAE GOvernment should have part time jobs for expat housewifes as it will help the family with additional income , they will not be forced to relocate back to home country.

Nirmala


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The UAE should have many things that it doesn't have unfortunately


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nirmala shahani said:


> UAE GOvernment should have part time jobs for expat housewifes as it will help the family with additional income , they will not be forced to relocate back to home country.
> 
> Nirmala


There are actually quite a lot of part-time jobs available in Dubai, but I really don't see that it is anything to do with the government.

Many companies are keen to employ spouses as they already have a visa and the employer only has to pay for a Labour Card, provided they provide an NOC.

-


----------



## nirmala shahani (Aug 11, 2009)

*Dizzyizzy*



dizzyizzy said:


> The UAE should have many things that it doesn't have unfortunately


How true, but cant complain as in rome live like romans. besides we are not forced to live here , we are living here out of our choice


----------

